# Stihl HT-250 driveshaft lubrication?



## M5Pilot (Jul 1, 2021)

Just bought a new HT-250 pruner and noticed in the owner's manual that the driveshaft should be lubricated every 25 hours using the Stihl multigrease and to be performed by the dealer. What areas of the shaft should be getting this grease? I assume in the neck where the shaft comes out of the powerhead and also where the shaft enters the tool gearbox. Shouldn't be too hard to keep up with but haven't found any info about this procedure.


----------



## frank_ (Jul 1, 2021)

you would,nt want any grease on the clutch imo, they probably mean remove the shaft and a thin film of grease on the full length of shaft ?


----------



## M5Pilot (Jul 1, 2021)

frank_ said:


> you would,nt want any grease on the clutch imo, they probably mean remove the shaft and a thin film of grease on the full length of shaft ?


Thanks, Frank, that's my guess too. Haven't found any videos yet for that.


----------



## frank_ (Jul 1, 2021)

M5Pilot said:


> Thanks, Frank, that's my guess too. Haven't found any videos yet for that.


usually slacken the clampbolt on the head and tip the shaft out
the white retaining bush should have a release button


----------



## M5Pilot (Jul 1, 2021)

frank_ said:


> usually slacken the clampbolt on the head and tip the shaft out
> the white retaining bush should have a release button


Appreciate Frank


----------

